# Alchemie-Pandaria



## Elmo-Franzi (3. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe auf allianzseite einen lv 90 charakter und auf hordeseite einen lv 88 charakter . beide haben in alchemie einen skill ueber 525 und koennten bis 600 lernen wenn ich doch wuesste bei welchem lehrer . ich habe im jadewald 98 % aller quests gemacht und mir dadurch einen hinweis zu einem npc zum lernen von alchimie erhofft . leider vergebens . ich habe auch nach dem npc "Luna" auf dem halbhuegel gesucht ... aber auf den angegebenen koordinaten finde ich sie nicht . jeden anderen beruf kann man bei irgendeinem lehrer in irgendeiner hauptstadt lernen bis 600 ... was hat sich blizzard fuer die alchis dabei gedacht ? welchen verdammten stein in pandaria muss man denn umdrehen um einen hinweis zu bekommen ?

nun meine frage ... was muss ich tun um an alchemierezepte zu kommen in pandaria ? fuer einen schnelle antwort waere ich euch sehr dankbar , dabei interessieren mich beide fraktionen.

mfg Franzi


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2013)

Elmo-Franzi schrieb:


> nun meine frage ... was muss ich tun um an alchemierezepte zu kommen in pandaria ? fuer einen schnelle antwort waere ich euch sehr dankbar , dabei interessieren mich beide fraktionen.
> 
> mfg Franzi



1. Jeder Lehrer in den normalen Haupstädten Azeroths bringt dir bei, wie du bis 600 kommst und in Pandaria gibt es 2 lehrer - einen in Morgenbüte im Jadewald (Ni Samtpfote) und einen in Klaxxi'ves (Giftmischer Kil'zit)
2. Rezepte lernst du, bis auf einige sehr wenige Startrezepte (ganze 2), nur zufällig beim Herstellen der Tränke und Fläschchen (und beim Transmutieren) Pandarias...also über "Entdeckungen"


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Die Lehrer für beide Fraktionen im Jadewald findest du in Morgenblüte (47;46). Die gute heisst Ni Sanftpfote.
Nahezu alle Rezepte von 525-600 erlernst du per Geistesblitz, d.h. du entdeckst sie beim Tränke/Elixiere brauen oder Transmutieren von Rezepten zwischen 525-600.

Edit: Damn you, Derulu! Du warst 2min schneller >.>


----------



## Dark_Lady (3. August 2013)

Und das Rezept für den neuen Alchi-Stein gibt's per Quest:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/Seltsamer-runder-Stein-30597

Ich meine, die ploppt auf, sobald man den ersten Goldlotus gepflückt hat.


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2013)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Ruestung/Verschiedenes/Meditativer-Alchemistenstein-75274#comments

Ich glaub, die ploppt automatisch ab einem bestimmten Skill auf, die Quest...zumindest meine ich mich daran zu erinnern, dass ich keinen Goldlotus hatte, für das rezept dann 3 von einem anderen Charakter verschickt habe


----------



## Elmo-Franzi (3. August 2013)

vielen dank fuer die schnellen antworten ! . leider bringen sie mich nicht weiter  ... weder in morgenbluete noch bei den klaxxis komme ich nicht ueber 531 / 600 hinaus und kann dort nichts lernen (. goldenen lotus habe ich schon mehrmals gesammelt , aber es hat sich keine quest geoeffnet .
sogar addons hatte ich abgeschaltet und wtf ordner geloescht ... nichts davon bringt mich weiter  . 
auch diese quest welche man bei dem npc "luna" abgibt ist nicht zu finden .. kein verweis wo oder wie sie startet  noch ist dieser npc zu finden obwohl ich bei den angegeben koordinaten nachgesehen habe.
vielleicht hatte noch jemand anderes das selbe problem und weiss die loesung .

mfg Franzi

PS: das trinket konnte ich bei dem alchilehrer lernen und habe ihn auch hergestellt ... erlernbar ab skill 500 . waere aber auch von blizzard absolut unlogisch durch einen selbst gefarmten goldenen lotus die quest fuer alchemie zu starten ... wo steht denn, dass ein alchi als 2. beruf kraeutersammeln haben muss ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. August 2013)

Neu Rezepte lernst du durch das Verwenden von alten Rezepten bzw. durch das 1x täglich ausführbare Rezept.


----------



## Elmo-Franzi (3. August 2013)

vieen dank kaepteniglo !


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2013)

Das haben wir dir übrigens auch alle gesagt^^



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nahezu alle Rezepte von 525-600 erlernst du per Geistesblitz, d.h. du entdeckst sie beim Tränke/Elixiere brauen oder Transmutieren von Rezepten zwischen 525-600.




und


Derulu schrieb:


> 2. Rezepte lernst du, bis auf einige sehr wenige Startrezepte (ganze 2), nur zufällig beim Herstellen der Tränke und Fläschchen (und beim Transmutieren) Pandarias...also über "Entdeckungen"


----------



## Elmo-Franzi (3. August 2013)

ich danke euch selbstverstaendlich allen ! ... irgendwie fehlte mir der geistesblitz schon ingame, es selbst rauszufinden ... zumal ich noch einen 3. alchi habe der schon lang auf skill 600 ist und ich einfach nicht mehr wusste wie ich es damals anstellte ... aber wie schon gesagt , bin ich allen fuer die schnelle antwort dankbar ! 

mfg Franzi


----------

